# شقه 105م بالجيزة بحرية قريبة من محطة مترو المنيب دورثانى سوبر لوكس بسعر خيالى



## Waseetk_Estate (31 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
للجادين فقط فرصة لن تتكرر 
شقه 105 بحرية غير مجروحة بالقرب من محطة مترو المنيب دور ثانى 
المساحة : 105م مائة وخمسة امتار
مكونة من : 3 نوم + ريسبشن + مطبخ + حمام
التشطيب : سوبر لوكس 
المميزات : واجهة بحرية وغير مجروحة بالكامل ، قريبة جدا من محطة مترو المنيب 
السعر النهائى 135000 ج مائة وخمسة وثلاثون ألف جنيه مصرى 

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
 كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
 Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
 Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
 م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
 م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
 ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
 [email protected]
 [email protected] 
http://waseetk.egypt. net​


----------

